# Projekt aus cx9010 auslesen



## ozznet (9 August 2015)

Hallo

Hab eine cx9010 auf der ein program läuft das ich gerne auslesen würde, ich kann mit cerhost auf die cpu zugreifen usw.. Ist es möglich das Projekt aus der cx9010 auszulesen? Es geht eigentlich nur darum eine visu zu erstellen weshalb ich die datenpunkte benötige.. Bin aber noch ziemlich unerfahren damit... Hab gesehen dass auf der cx9010 selbst auch eine webvisu läuft, wie richtet man die ein?


----------



## MasterOhh (9 August 2015)

Du kannst das Projekt nur herunterladen wenn es zuvor mittels "Quellcode laden" auf die Steuerung geschrieben wurde. Dann kannst du einfach in PLC Control im Öffnen Dialog unten auswählen "Projekt aus der Steuerung öffnen".
Wenn das Projekt nicht explizit mit Quellcode Laden auf der SPS gespeichert wurde, hast du leider Pech, denn dann ist nur der Kompilierte Code auf der Steuerung.


----------



## ozznet (9 August 2015)

Achso.. Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und beim twincat find ich da nix.. Kann ich denn das kompilierte projekt sichern? Hab die tpy datei bekommen.. Bringt die mir was?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOhh (10 August 2015)

In der .tpy Datei sind die Symbolinformationen im xml Format gespeichert. Wenn deine Visu die parsen kann, hilft die dir weiter, ja.


----------



## ozznet (11 August 2015)

So hab mich jetzt mit dem System manager mit der Steuerung verbunden und die konfiguration ausgelesen. Kann dabei auch die momentanwerte sehen...
Nun möchte ich eine Profibusgerät anschliessen das ich anschliesend mit den visu anzeigen lassen möchte, kann ich das machen ohne dass das Program verloren geht? Also nur im System Manager einrichten und den haken bei ams/ads setzen..??? Kann ich das vorhandene Programm irgendwie abspeichern nur um eine sicherung zu haben, hab bemerkt dass wenn ich mit cerhost darauf zugreife dass da auf dem Laufwerk einige Twincat dateien rumliegen...
mfg


----------



## ozznet (23 August 2015)

Ne frage, wenn ich mit den System Manager auf das Gerät zugreifen kann, kann ich dann auch Geräte hinzufügen und die konfiguration wieder auf die cx laden ohne dass das PLC Programm beeiträchtigt wird? Also wenn ich z.b. eine Klemme dranhänge die z.b. über profibus die einige Werte erfasst und die dann über ads verfügbar macht. Zudem möchte ich gerne einige variablen über ein anderes protokoll als ads im lan verfügbar machen z.b. über rt-ethernet oder so muss ich das im plc programm machen oder kann ich die auch direkt zuweisen? Weiters möchte ich die IP adressen der einzelnen geräte ändern, immer wenn möglich ohne das plc programm zu verändern...
mfg


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 August 2015)

Was meinst Du mit ohne dass das PLC Programm beeinträchtigt wird? Bei der Änderung der Konfiguration geht die SPS auf jedenfall in den Stopp.

Gruß

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (23 August 2015)

kann ich die irgendwie auf RUN schalten, ev lokal per cerhost oder so?


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 August 2015)

Hallo ozznet,
habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich etwas vorschnell geantwortet habe, sorry. Ich arbeite mit TwinCAT 3 und der CX9010 läuft ja mit TwinCAT 2, da ist mein Wissen leider etwas eingerostet. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (23 August 2015)

Hallo, hab das prozedere mal am xp simuliert, da gabs probleme.. Wenn ich die neue konfiguration geladen habe war die sps in run aber das plc program auf stop, dann hab ich auf run geschaltet aber es scheint dass dabei das Programm überschrieben wird.. Jedenfalls beim xp...


----------



## MasterOhh (23 August 2015)

Hast du ein Bootprojekt erzeugt? Ohne Bootprojekt ist dein PLC Programm bei einem Neustart der PLC weg.


----------



## ozznet (24 August 2015)

Hallo

Ja hab ich, habe aber nur die demo version instaliert auf dem XP Rechner, kanns sein dasses daran liegt? Aber prinzipiell müsste das dann so gehen dass ich die Variablen an den verschiedenen IOs zuweisen kann ohne dass sich was am plc programm ändert und das dann alleine wieder startet?


----------



## ozznet (2 November 2015)

Hallo

Muss den Thread nochmal aufrollen.. Kann man in irgend einer weise das gesamte Beckhoff image oder wenn möglich auch nur das Programm absichern? Sozusagen dass ich im Falle eines Problems immer noch zurück kann zum alten Programm?


----------



## Caroli (3 November 2015)

Also... mal ganz von vorn.
Falls Dien Vorgänger den Quellcode über das PLC Control auf die Steuerung geladen hat, kannst Du es mittels PLC Control über Öffnen von SPS vom Controller laden. Bei den leistungsschwächerne cx9... macht das aber kaum jemand.
Aber möglicherweise hast Du ja Glück. Hast Du das schon versucht?
Wenn Du die Konfiguration im System Manager änderst, ändert sich in aller Regel auch das PLC Programm. Insbesondere die VAR Config.
Profibus und cx9010? ist die Profibus Schnittstelle schon an Bord? Als Klemme ist die nur mit e-Bus verfügbar.

Wenn Du also das Programm nicht hast und auch nicht vom Controller laden kannst- dann Finger weg!
Ansonsten ist alles problemlos möglich.

Man kann einen cx90.. mit einem neuen Image bespielen. Sichern ist - soweit ich weiß - erst ab cx5... möglich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Die Demoversion hat damit nichts zu tun. Eine Demoversion gibt es auch nur von der Laufzeit, die Entwicklungsumgebung ist bis heute kostenlos. Soweit Dein CX über eine Lizenz verfügt sollte alles laufen, allerdings bin ich mir im Moment nicht sicher, ob bei der Registrierung der Konfiguration nicht das Bootprojekt gelöscht wird und diese neu übertragen werden muss.

Wer scrollen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Habe gerade gesehen, dassich nich auf die letzte Nachricht geantwortet habe, sorry.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

hallo
Nein leider ist da nix drauf... Ich müsste ein neues Programm schreiben wobei ich dann aber nicht mehr zurück kann wenn was schief geht... Würde gerne das alte image absichern wenn möglich


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Ein komplettes Image brauchst Du eigentlich nicht, Du musst lediglich das Bootprojekt aus dem TwinCAT Ordner Deines CX sichern und dieses bei Bedarf zurücksichern.
Ansonsten kannst Du die CF-Karte aus dem CX etnehmen und von dieser ein Image erstellen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Startet die cx dann im run modus? Wenn nicht kann ich die sps nicht in den run modus schalten weil ich das bootprojekt nicht habe sehe ich das richtig?
mfg


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Die SPS geht nur automatisch in Run wenn ein Bootprojekt vorhanden ist und dieses, was die Konfiguration angeht, korrekt ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Kurze Nachfrage, die Steuerung geht nicht in Run und an der Hardwarekonfiguration wurde nichts geändert? Falls ja, vermute ich mal, dass das Bootprojekt weg ist. Was steht denn in dem Bootordner?
Falls das Bootprojekt tatsächlich weg ist brauchst Du kein Image oder eine Sicherung anlegen, weil nichts mehr zum Sichern da ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Meines wissens hat die cx9010 die ich hab keinen CF Slot... Gibts da ne interne Karte? Also wenn ich den kompletten Twincat ordner sichere kann ich den zurückspielen und die SPS startet dann wieder im Run sofern nichts umgebaut wurde?


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Noch läuft die Anlage... Wollte aber sichergehen dass ich alles sichern kann bevor ich da was mache.. Sonst kann ich da nix machen, mache das nur in meiner Freizeit und kann da nicht unbegrenzt Zeit investieren..


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Bei TwinCAT 3 kann man, soweit es nicht verschlüsselt übertragen wurde, aus dem Bootordner sich wieder sein Projekt zusammenstückeln, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob das bei TC2 auch geht. Soweit ich Zeit finde teste ich das morgen mal. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Das wär super wenn das ginge...
Wobei, wenn ich den internen Speicher irgendwie sichern könnte wäre für mich fas am einfachsten und am sichersten.. Also so in der art wei beim pc.. linux distro laden dd if=speicher of=image... usw... llinux gibts auch für arm...


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Da ist ja Windows drauf und es gibt unter CE auch einen Remotedesktop. Ansonsten über die Freigabe von Laufwerk C die, meine ich, standardmäßig vorhanden ist. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Kann mich mit der CX Verbinden, wobei einfach C Kopieren wohl nicht gehen wird denke ich oder irre ich mich da? Sofern nicht alles im Ram läuft..


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Du brauchst nur den TwinCAT Ordner und da meine ich auch nur das Verzeichnis Boot.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (3 November 2015)

Das wär super wenn das ginge.. Die Dateien hab ich bereits gesicher.. da sind ein .bin, tsm, xml, wbp - Dateien.. Registrykeys brauche ich keine?? Sind irgendwo lizenzen abgelegt die ich kopieren sollte?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2015)

Wo die Lizenzen abgelegt sind weiß ich leider nicht, ist aber meine ich auch nur eine Datei.
Die Lizenz kannst Du Dir allerdings mit der Entwicklungsumgebung eigentlich nicht zerschießen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (4 November 2015)

Hat das schon mal jemand getestet dass ich mir da sicher sein kann?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 November 2015)

Hallo Ozznet,
habe das ganze gestern mal getestet. Es reicht, wenn Du den Inhalt des Boot-Ordners sicherst und später wieder zurückspielst.
Die Lizenz kannst Du dir wie bereits geschrieben mit der Entwicklungsumgebung nicht zerschießen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (5 November 2015)

Super!! Dankeschön

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caroli (5 November 2015)

Hallo, leute!
Ich will Euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben. Die persistenten Daten sind danach aber unbrauchbar. Darauf reagiert die Runtime dann entweder mit stop oder mit der Benutzung der init- Werte.
Dein Problem lässt sich eigentlich nur lösen, indem Du den cx ausbaust und ingendwo sicher lagerst, einen anderen cx einbaust und dort Dein eigenes Projekt laufen lässt. Wenn's nicht richtig läuft, kannst Du ja den alten cx wieder einbauen und alles ist wieder wie vorher.


----------



## ozznet (5 November 2015)

Och, dann muss ich ne cx kaufen, gehts nicht ohne?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 November 2015)

Die Frage ist halt, ob Retain-Daten verwendet werden, falls nicht sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen.
@Alle Experten: Wo werden bei TC2 die Retaindaten gesichert? Falls das auch in eine Datei erfolgt könnte man die doch auch mitsichern und am Ende wieder zurücksichern. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ozznet (5 November 2015)

Hab da was gefunden https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....ystem/html/tcplclibsys_systeminfotype.htm&id=
Laut dem sinds die wbp dateien die notwendig sind... Wobei ich die dateitypen 
TCPLC_P_1.wbp
TCPLC_R_1.wbp
TCPLC_T_1.wb~
da habe plus einige
CurrentConfigBinary1.bin
CurrentConfigBinary2.bin
CurrentConfigBinary3.bin
CurrentConfigBinary4.bin
usw
CurrentConfig.tsm
CurrentConfig.xml


----------



## ozznet (5 November 2015)

Hab mir die 2 Dateien mal mit dem editor angeschaut, 
TCPLC_R_1.wbp
enthält einen Namen und Telefonnummern gefunden, ich denke mal für das SMSModul dann nocht den namen des Projekts...
TCPLC_T_1.wb~
enthält ein paar 000 sonst nix... > 8byte


----------



## ozznet (7 November 2015)

Hallo

Naja, ich werde wohl die cx neu programieren, habe alles besprochen und es sollte nicht problematisch sein.. Wobei ich mich frage wie das sms modul angesteuert wird... Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob da irgendwelche lizenzen drauf sind? Hat die CX9010-0002 eine webvisu oder muss man die kaufen?
mfg


----------

